# kodi fails to link



## tankist02 (Dec 14, 2015)

While updating multimedia/kodi to version 15.2_1:


```
gmake[4]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/kodi/work/xbmc-f4dda26/xbmc'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/kodi/work/xbmc-f4dda26/xbmc'
gmake[4]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/kodi/work/xbmc-f4dda26/xbmc'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/kodi/work/xbmc-f4dda26/xbmc'
CPP  xbmc/CompileInfo.o
AR  xbmc/xbmc.a
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/kodi/work/xbmc-f4dda26/xbmc'
LD  kodi.bin
xbmc/guilib/guilib.a(DDSImage.o): In function `CDDSImage::Compress(unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned char const*, double)':
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x5b0): undefined reference to `squish::CompressImage(unsigned char const*, int, int, int, void*, int, float*)'
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x5e2): undefined reference to `squish::ComputeMSE(unsigned char const*, int, int, int, unsigned char const*, int, double&, double&)'
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x6ea): undefined reference to `squish::CompressImage(unsigned char const*, int, int, int, void*, int, float*)'
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x718): undefined reference to `squish::ComputeMSE(unsigned char const*, int, int, int, unsigned char const*, int, double&, double&)'
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x75f): undefined reference to `squish::CompressImage(unsigned char const*, int, int, int, void*, int, float*)'
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x78d): undefined reference to `squish::ComputeMSE(unsigned char const*, int, int, int, unsigned char const*, int, double&, double&)'
xbmc/guilib/guilib.a(DDSImage.o): In function `CDDSImage::Decompress(unsigned char*, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned char const*, unsigned int)':
DDSImage.cpp:(.text+0x9a5): undefined reference to `squish::DecompressImage(unsigned char*, int, int, int, void const*, int)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
Makefile:486: recipe for target 'kodi.bin' failed
gmake[2]: *** [kodi.bin] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/kodi/work/xbmc-f4dda26'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/kodi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/kodi
```


```
FreeBSD bclinton 10.2-STABLE FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0 r291083: Sun Nov 22 21:34:30 PST 2015  toor@bclinton:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## protocelt (Dec 14, 2015)

Probably filing a problem report is in order here. The port was just updated the other day and PR 204380 is somewhat telling.


----------

